# V60



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

Picked one up from prufrocks this morning. Is there a good online guide anywhere.

Thanks


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

Currently my favourite cups of coffee are coming from the V60. I don't know how good my technique is but it makes a good tasting cup to me.

I like a smallish cup - 200ml end brew volume. 15g coffee.

Rinse filter/preheat V60 and cup.

Pour just enough water to wet grinds - I grind fine enough so that there is little to no water dripping through upon bloom.

Wait 30-40 sec, then begin pouring, moving about the central area at a rate slow enough to maintain the level of water. I don't have a pour over kettle so use a milk jug (I know, temp loss, slap wrists).

Once there's enough water in there to fill the cup I let it draw down.

Aiming for 2-3mins over all time.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Have a look at http://www.brewmethods.com, loads of videos of pourovers on there.


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

I find one of the most important things with the V60 is to use scales to measure *everything*.

Place your receptacle, the V60 filter cone and paper filter onto your scales and zero/tare them. Pour boiling water from your kettle into your pouring vessel (if using one) and from there, pour it into the filter, making sure to completely wet the filter paper and warm the filter holder and receptacle underneath.

Empty the water from the receptacle and zero/tare the scales again. Weigh the desired amount of ground coffee into the filter. Zero/tare the scales again. Pour freshly boiled water into your pouring vessel and from there pour the minimum amount of water into the filter to make sure the grounds are all wet (usually either 10% of brew water volume or 2x quantity of ground coffee). After 30-45 seconds start pouring more water onto the grounds, starting in the middle and moving slowly outwards taking care not to pour directly onto the filter paper and keeping the level of the slurry low - not rising above the level of the bloomed coffee bed. If the level of the slurry starts to rise, do not be afraid to stop pouring and let it draw down a bit before continuing the pour. Keep pouring until the scales indicate that you have added the desired quantity of brew water. In total the pour should take around 3-4 minutes, including the bloom/wetting stage at the beginning.

Remember to give the brew a stir before drinking.

One of the best video guides I remember finding was on the Terroir Coffee website.


----------



## Danm (Jan 26, 2012)

Just realised this is in the wrong place... Sorry. However.









Another quick question. On the video and i what i've read there is a recommended time per dose...lets ise earlepap's example....200ml, 15g 2-3mins

If i wanted a larger overall beverage, would i double all the variables? 400ml from 30g in 4-6mins....

Nothing I'm seeing suggests how to adjust time for larger overall drinks.

Thanks for any tips


----------



## Earlepap (Jan 8, 2012)

I'd double the dose but aim for the same sort of time.

That might be rubbish though! I've only ever made one cup V60s.


----------



## MikeHag (Mar 13, 2011)

Keeing the time the same should help keep the same taste profile. So when you increase the dose you will also increase the resistance, slowing things down. You can therefore grind coarser with larger doses.

Having said that, I often do extend the brew time with larger doses, as well as grinding coarser.


----------



## jimbow (Oct 13, 2011)

Danm said:


> Just realised this is in the wrong place... Sorry. However.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would also suggest using the ratio of ground coffee to brew water (water you pour into the brewer) rather than ground coffee to volume of final beverage (liquid coming out of brewer). That way you can consistently scale the two ingredients to get different volumes of beverage at the same concentration. For example, I often use 15g of ground coffee to 250ml of brew water (60g per litre) resulting in approximately 220ml of beverage (approximately twice the weight of grounds of the brew water is absorbed by the grounds during brewing).

Sent from my HTC One X using Tapatalk 2


----------

